# Puffballs anyone?



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

It's a little late for puffballs but the recent rains have a few popping up in my yard. I saw several big ones about a week ago while driving out in the country. Anyone else finding puffballs? I'm going to let the ones in the yard get a little bigger (softball size) before I harvest them.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't seen any Puffs lately. I've just been checking all my Hen spots to no avail!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I ate a plate full of gemstudded puffballs on the weekend. I didn't really care for them. I thought they kind of reminded me of tofu:fish2::lol:. I had to try them though. They just seemed to soft and flavorless for me. However, with the way they take up flavor they could be good filler I guess.


----------



## B540glenn (Mar 9, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> ...They just seemed to soft and flavorless for me. ...


Maybe it was the way they were cooked. Last year, we found one (volley ball sized) that we sliced into steaks, drizzled with olive oil, lightly salted then grilled. It was very tasty!

With the previous year's harvest, we made soup. It had a strong mushroom flavor.

I can't argue about the soft and tofu like texture. I agree completely with that comparrison.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Try slicing them a little thinner and frying them crispy.


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

B540glenn said:


> Maybe it was the way they were cooked. Last year, we found one (volley ball sized) that we sliced into steaks, drizzled with olive oil, lightly salted then grilled. It was very tasty!
> 
> With the previous year's harvest, we made soup. It had a strong mushroom flavor.
> 
> I can't argue about the soft and tofu like texture. I agree completely with that comparrison.


 
A while back we found some puffballs and some friends bragged about how good they are. I let them cook them, as I didn't have a clue what to do with them at the time~~they did what you did with the olive oil, but then fried them in a cast iron pan. I have to agree~~I wasn't real impressed with them, but would be willing to try them again....My take on them was a consistency of warm marshmellow texture without much flavor. Truthfully, if I am gonna have warm marshmellow texture~~bring on the smores with twice the chocolate and I will be one happy camper


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy see's em in his neighbors field every year. But none this year, so far. This giant ones that is. The shaggys just started poppin in his yard the last couple days. FYI


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> My buddy see's em in his neighbors field every year. But none this year, so far. This giant ones that is. The shaggys just started poppin in his yard the last couple days. FYI


 Thanks for the info on the Shaggy's. I've always wanted to try one, but haven't found one yet. I'm curious on the Shaggy Parasols as well, but I need to do more researching on those. All I know is a green spore print is bad with the Parasols. I know how to ID a Shaggy Mane though. I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

B540glenn said:


> Maybe it was the way they were cooked. Last year, we found one (volley ball sized) that we sliced into steaks, drizzled with olive oil, lightly salted then grilled. It was very tasty!
> 
> With the previous year's harvest, we made soup. It had a strong mushroom flavor.
> 
> I can't argue about the soft and tofu like texture. I agree completely with that comparrison.


 If I find a giant puffball I'll try the steak thing out. Can't hurt to try that out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

just found a volleyball sized one today near my deer stand. they are there this time of year and are usually popping up well into october. i might try the grill thing tonight. found it in the thumb area.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont care to much for Pullballs,but I have been finding them.

Yesterday I found a nice clean Hen while hunting bushy tales. But I left it sitting on the ground when I pulled out and was heading home :banghead3.
Today I checked my close to home spots and found one tree that had 6 Hens starting to bud  . I will give then a few days and then go back to hopefully find then much larger.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Lots of puffballs in the area where i hunt.But i have never tried for i heard they where tasteless and had a weird texture to them.I did however notice some hens starting to grow ill givem 2 days and im gonna head out and see if someone beat me to them or not lol.*


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Could somebody please post a pic of a " hen " mushroom ?

I peel off the outer skin of the puffball and slice 1/4 inch steaks.
Flour, salt and pepper and fry till brown in a cast iron pan. I like'em.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Not too impressed with the Giant Puffballs as far as taste but I do like the smaller Gem-studded Puffball, had them for lunch today, with some Shaggy Maines.

Does anybody here belong to Michigan Mushrooms Hunters Club?


----------



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

i smashed one the other day and it got that smokey stuff all over my pants. i didnt know they were even edible. do they taste good or what?


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

if you smashed it and got puff on your pants than it is no longer good.

watch for the the big white ones that get to a size of a grapefruit or bigger(baskeyball size), those are the ones you want.


----------



## moltensilk (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a friend in Muskegon who has never even heard of puffballs...but I had some a couple years ago and I love them! Is is too late now for puffs?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Not too impressed with the Giant Puffballs as far as taste but I do like the smaller Gem-studded Puffball, had them for lunch today, with some Shaggy Manes.
> 
> Does anybody here belong to Michigan Mushrooms Hunters Club?


 
I do / or did I think I let my dues pass "$15.00 per family" It's a great club with lots of pros. and lots of very educated people. Some from NAMA . The best thing is the variation of ethnic sharing of dishes. They have many hunts thru the season, all over the state. You'll be able to learn a huge variety of mushrooms thru this club. Nancy "Smith" Weber is associated with them. The co-auther and daughter, of the late Alexander H. Smith ,The Mushroom Hunters Field Guide book. Don't pass up joining this club


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure I could expand my mushroom eating potential if I joined and attended.

I usually make an effort to beat them to the spots because they have a lot of hunts in the areas I hunt.


----------

